# Tubeless tire repair kit for motorcycles



## cascao (Oct 15, 2018)

Have done this tire repair kit smaller and light as possible. It fit easily into my hydration backpack.







There is a self explanatory video showing the tool on: 

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2c1MJiN


----------



## Boswell (Oct 15, 2018)

looks quite nice !


----------

